# Is my Grave's disease active again?



## Aem2529 (Sep 13, 2015)

I had active Grave's between 2010-2011. I had an uptake scan, ultrasounds and tests to confirm. I was treated using medication and went into remission. I had a baby last year and recently started feeling pretty bad like I did when I was ill.
I received my labs back and I am so confused! My t3, tsh and t4 are normal but TPO and TSI are off the charts.
Here are the labs-over 900-TPO- range 0-8.9
Tsh-1.40-range .4-4.50
T free3-3.1- range 2.3-4.2
T4 free-1.0- range .8-1.8
Tsi-409 percent- range under 140 percent

I also had elevated alkaline phosphatase at 135.

Any idea what could be up? I'd like to see my doctor prepared with questions. Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Tsh-1.40-range .4-4.50
> T free3-3.1- range 2.3-4.2
> T4 free-1.0- range .8-1.8


I would ask for a retest

Since you have high TPO and TSI antibodies the only reason for normal labs could be lab error or blocking antibodies which happened to happen at the moment of draw. This actually happened to me during my period of trying to receive a diagnosis.

If your labs are not showing the effects of the high antibdoies now, they will soon.

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## Aem2529 (Sep 13, 2015)

Not recently, it has been several years.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You should have one. Having a baby often triggers a thyroid imbalance. How do you feel?


----------



## Aem2529 (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm making an appointment in the morning to see my endocrinologist, so I will definitely request one.

I don't feel well at all but some of the symptoms are different. Dizziness, eye sensitivity, anxiety, insomnia and diarrhea. I had some of these last time but I am haven't lost any weight and I am not having the same tremors. Just different feeling of being unwell this time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

For your edification..........

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

As long as you have your thyroid, you will be on a roller coaster ride.

Ask your doc to give you a RAIU or at the very least an ultra-sound and also the tests I am listing.

Welcome to the board!


----------

